# My "new" gravely



## markiemark

Hey everybody! I ran across this gravely sitting in a yard the other day and I decided to stop and take a look. The guy had $125 on it and it had a blade, a brush hog, tire chains, a couple of extra blades, and wheel adapters for dual wheels. I thought well thats a great deal so I just had to have it ( like I needed another gravely) LOL! Well heres the deal with it. I cleaned the points and the plug and it fired up! It runs like a champ! The one thing that threw me off on it was the color. I t came from the factory a biege color. It hasnt been repainted. I found out why it is this color. I just want to see if anybody has seen one this color. It is a 1962. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.....Mark.


----------



## markiemark

I will post pictures of it over the weekend. Thanks....Mark.


----------



## markiemark

Here it is.


----------



## gwbgravely

Mark, I would say it is a Postal Tractor used by the post office along with the blade. It really was yellow. Yes I saw a few of these at the Gravely Club's shows. Thanks.


----------



## markiemark

In one of the pictures it shows the tag on the tank that says us post office 1962. Are these pretty rare? And are the worth more restored than a regular gravely?


----------



## gwbgravely

Yes they are rare, and because they are rare they are probably worth more restored than other L models. I saw them with snow blowers, 30" Rotary Mower, and now a snow blade. Usually at the Gravely Tractor Club's show each year, one shows up. Good luck on the restoration.


----------



## markiemark

Thanks gwb. Im hoping to start on it soon. I will post pictures of it as I make progress. Is the color like a bright safety yellow? Or more like a john deere yellow?


----------



## gwbgravely

Markie, I think one of the guys used Caterpillar Yellow, the same paint that is used on the 40 inch commerical mowers. Maybe John Deere yellow would work. I painted a 40 inch commercial mower a few years back, and used Caterpillar yellow in a spray can, which I think it was Rust-O-Lium (spelling)It looked very close to the yellow on the commercial Gravely tractors when they were yellow and white.


----------



## gwbgravely

Here's one from Mow-In 2009.


----------



## markiemark

Thanks for the info gwb!


----------



## gwbgravely

Hey Markie, It is now two years later, so what is the progress on restoring that postal tractor? Let us know.


----------



## markiemark

Well guys I sold it last year. I knew I didnt have time to restore so i let it go. But I did sell it to this guy that was 25 years old so I guess that was a good thing that the younger generation are picking up on the old gravely trators?


----------

